# My Holy Grail Pedal Car!



## Steelcraft1937 (Aug 31, 2020)

I’ve Been after a G man cruiser since my dad got me into the hobby 25 plus years ago. Well over the weekend that dream finally came through! To say I’m stoked would be an understatement!


----------



## catfish (Aug 31, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 31, 2020)

Beautiful vintage pedal car! Now I'll bet you are wishing you were still small enough to take it for a spin around the block. 

Oh, and very nice display of old trikes and cars you have surrounding the G Man Cruiser.

Dave


----------



## JLF (Aug 31, 2020)

My grandfather said a 'G-Man' would show up to his university at any time, day or night to make sure he was actually attending class, or else off to fight WWII.  Which he was off too anyway upon graduation.  He never mentioned how cool their cars were!  

Great find, congrats!


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 31, 2020)

Great looking pedal car!  Have not seen one like that before...


----------



## Gordon (Aug 31, 2020)

Years ago my buddy and I picked a couple pedal cars out of a shed in Eastern Montana. We put them in the back of the truck and headed down the road. It started to rain, which washed layers of dust off the pedal cars and when I looked back I could read "G Man Cruiser" on the  side of one.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 31, 2020)

Do they reproduce that Tommy gun? Or is that an original?  I like the bike siren mounted to the side also.Very cool car.


----------



## Steelcraft1937 (Aug 31, 2020)

ridingtoy said:


> Beautiful vintage pedal car! Now I'll bet you are wishing you were still small enough to take it for a spin around the block.
> 
> Oh, and very nice display of old trikes and cars you have surrounding the G Man Cruiser.
> 
> Dave



I tried to find a way to fit in it but it’s just not happening! Hahahaha


----------



## Steelcraft1937 (Aug 31, 2020)

JLF said:


> My grandfather said a 'G-Man' would show up to his university at any time, day or night to make sure he was actually attending class, or else off to fight WWII.  Which he was off too anyway upon graduation.  He never mentioned how cool their cars were!
> 
> Great find, congrats!



That’s a neat tie in with the real G men!


----------



## Steelcraft1937 (Aug 31, 2020)

Gordon said:


> Years ago my buddy and I picked a couple pedal cars out of a shed in Eastern Montana. We put them in the back of the truck and headed down the road. It started to rain, which washed layers of dust off the pedal cars and when I looked back I could read "G Man Cruiser" on the  side of one.



Oh man! What ever happened to that car??


----------



## Steelcraft1937 (Aug 31, 2020)

Tim the Skid said:


> Do they reproduce that Tommy gun? Or is that an original?  I like the bike siren mounted to the side also.Very cool car.



No that’s an original gun in pretty decent shape. Would love to find an NOS one! The bike siren is definitely a neat piece, they came with them from the factory. I need to find one  of these bike sirens that’s fully functional


----------



## Gordon (Aug 31, 2020)

Steelcraft1937 said:


> Oh man! What ever happened to that car??



The car was sold to a big time collector in Minnesota who had it restored. He was lucky enough to find an original tommy gun on ebay.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 31, 2020)

Steelcraft1937 said:


> No that’s an original gun in pretty decent shape. Would love to find an NOS one! The bike siren is definitely a neat piece, they came with them from the factory. I need to find one  of these bike sirens that’s fully functional



The condition of that gun is amazing! Great piece.


----------



## geosbike (Aug 31, 2020)

that's badass


----------



## Nashman (Sep 3, 2020)

Nice collection!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Serrano (Sep 7, 2020)

wonderful piece of art


----------

